
Tabletop Gaming Has a White Male Terrorism Problem - prawn
http://latining.tumblr.com/post/141567276944/tabletop-gaming-has-a-white-male-terrorism-problem
======
tomlock
Your first impulse may have been to deny that this happens. Ask yourself, have
you asked and then truly listened to your female friends and colleagues if
they have ever experienced this before? Please make the effort and gather some
anecdata.

~~~
Theory5
So forgive the skepticism, but this woman was molested twice, 'roofied' once,
and harrassed at least 5 times, encountered this stuff frequently and no
authoritative body ever took notice? Or was this stuff half hyperbole?

I don't wish to dismiss this as not happening, but if this is true than it
should get more attention. I mean, I've heard about some of the unwanted
attention and comments women get, and some are quite frightening, but how does
this relate to the number of women who attend cons regularly, wear revealing
clothing, etc etc, year after year, and don't seem to hAve experienced attacks
like this, to this degree and w without authorities taking notice?

~~~
tomlock
You say they "don't seem" to have experienced attacks. I'm assuming then you
haven't asked them directly what kind of negative experiences they have had?

Try it out!

------
nefitty
“Find another hobby or you’re going to die.”

In my attempt to get her into gaming, I once brought my girlfriend to an indie
game store to grab a controller. The kids there were in the middle of some
card tournament. There was an audible COD Twitch stream on the TVs. As we're
paying for the controller, a player on the screen yells "Damn dude! He got
fuckin' raped!" No one in the store batted an eyelash. The only female in the
store, my girlfriend, suddenly felt very uncomfortable. In the parking lot she
told me she doesn't want to go into a video game store ever again.

~~~
prawn
It's really unfortunate that a term like "rape" has become so commonplace not
just in gaming but with males describing sports events. Boys in need of a
superlative. Another disturbing one is males describing sexual intent with
violent terms: e.g., "I'd smash her." Not sure if it happens in the US, but I
hear it in pubs/bars in Australia.

~~~
nefitty
Yeah, kind of a weird coincidence but I was just recently writing a song about
criticizing that "hit-it" mindset. I didn't realize that even terms like that
have underlying violent connotations. I began listing some terms I hear, but
realized how distasteful that is especially given the article above. Here in
Vegas there is definitely a lot of that slang thrown around.

------
gnu8
Now terrorism means means sexual harassment.

~~~
Zungaron
Or, possibly, terrorism means the use of violence or intimidation to achieve
an ideological goal, which just so happens to sound exactly like several
incidents detailed in the article.

------
MBCook
Tabletop gaming isn't the only place this happening. It's also happening in
the video game industry and sci-if. At some point the denial about this kind
of stuff (or how bad it is) will have to stop.

------
kelukelugames
Flagged of the first page already. No wonder people think HN is a bastion of
misogyny.

